
Swedish prosecutors drop Julian Assange rape investigation - callumlocke
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/may/19/swedish-prosecutors-drop-julian-assange-investigation
======
okket
There is already a discussion about this topic with currently 70+ comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14373951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14373951)

------
thatBilly
So he can leave the embassy now?

~~~
jackvalentine
I'm guessing this doesn't absolve him of the offence of "skipping bail" or
whatever it is the Brits will arrest him for.

~~~
robhu
You're right, he is guilty of skipping bail, of which the maximum penalty is
12 months in prison.

See:
[http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/a_to_c/bail/#a19](http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/a_to_c/bail/#a19)

